# Glock 23 Gen 4, Glock 19 Gen 4 or Glock 22 Gen 4



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

You have all three pistols. 

You have ammo and holsters for all three. 

Which would you carry CCW and why?


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I have all 3 and I carry the Glock 19 because of the range of defense ammo is greater than the rest and I have more shots on tap. I shoot it better and can place my shots in the K5 area quicker than I can with the G23. I also found it to be more accurate and that is why I like the G19. If you can place shots on target with the G23 better then that is what you should carry because of the added punch but at the end of the day the extra recoil turned me off.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Uhhh...I would most certainly go with the G19. Just a personal preference.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Probably the G19, for most of the same reasons that shaolin listed in post #2, and also that I have specialty ammo in 9mm that is not available or easily found in other calibers. Might consider changing to the G22 in winter, as it would conceal under a coat just as well as the smaller pistols, and some folks have made a good case for using a larger bullet when perp clothes/coats are thick (which might plug a JHP). I would be happy with the G19 year-round (I've carried a G19 Gen3, even when those other pistols (in Gen3) were available for me to carry), but I wouldn't feel poorly armed with any of those choices.

For me, the choice boils down to confidence. Confidence in the reliability of the weapon, and my ability to use it effectively, both proven over many years and literally thousands of rounds. I have more experience with the G19, so it is the best choice for me.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have two G23's and a G19 in the gen3 configuration and a G22 gen4. My primary carry gun is one of my gen3 G23's. I shoot it better than my gen3 G19 (makes no sense to me) and I do admit to a preference for the .40S&W over the 9mm cartridge. However, I would not feel under gunned by carrying my G19 were that one to be my choice. It is currently my upstairs bedtime gun.


----------

